# My Hypothyroidism symptoms have returned. Help!!!



## metom2 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I have been on Amour Thyroid 90mg for about 6 years. My current lab tests are: 
TSH = 2.6 
T4 = .84 
T3 = 3.0

Lots of fatigue is killing me.

TSH is way up this year. My doc thinks I am fine. No lyme disease and all other blood work is normal.

Should I get my T3 up higher? Change to another natural Med? Increase Dosage?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges? Are those free t4 and t3 or total t4 and t3?


----------



## metom2 (Aug 26, 2017)

HI and thanks for the help.

low body temp
brain fog
fatigue

TSH = 2.6 (.45 - 4.50)
T4 Free = .84 (.82 - 1.77)

T3 Free = 3.0 (2.0 - 4.4)


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Add 15mg and see what happens.
The down side is you'll now need two prescriptions.
But 15 is cheaper than 90 as the bigger the dose the bigger the pill and the price.

Most of us have a little stock of Armour stashed away somewhere.
Armour isn't easy to cut accurately with a pill cutter but you could also give that a try.


----------



## metom2 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks Creeping Death! ( love that name)

I take it in the AM with no food or drink for an hour. Then I have a coffee. Wondering if I should take it twice a day as well?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I take 90 +15 that equals 105.

I take it all in the morning waiting 1/2 hour before coffee.

I tried splitting the dose taken it twice a day but ended up feeling hypo.

You would be surprised what just that small dose of 15 does.

I cut back and dropped the 15 for two weeks because of sleeping issues.

The creeping death feeling started returning within a week and a few days.

Back on 105 again and back to as normal as I'm going to get.

Wish the company that makes Armour would come out with more in between doses so I don't have to purchase two prescriptions.


----------



## metom2 (Aug 26, 2017)

Have tried any other companies besides Forest? ERFA? RLC labs?

http://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/treatment/where_to_get_desiccated.html


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm in the U.S.

Taking care of my 90 year old WW2 Veteran Father.

So I am on Medicaid.

I take what I can get and don't complain.

I'm just a little worried when I start working again and the co pay isn't cheap anymore.

I guess I will jump that creek when I get to it.

"It's all just part of a journey"

Thanks for the info anyway.

Don't worry and have faith.

You will get back on your path again.


----------

